# Skip2time: jump to a specific point in a recording



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Skip2time:
A GUI hack to jump to a specific point in a recording










Requirements:

newtext2osd located in /var/hack/bin
mwstate bug fixed.

Install:

Copy newtext2osd into /var/hack/bin
run ./fixmwstate.tcl and reboot

start the hack with 

```
%  /var/hack/skip2time.tcl
```
Usage:

On the program description screen, press "skip key", 
then the hours/minutes you want to jump to in the recording, 
then press the skip button (its underneath the FastForward button)

E.g. type 1:22 to goto 1 hour 22 minutes into the recording.

When you press the skip button, 
after a short delay it will jump to livetv & back, 
then start the recording at the point requested.

version history:

1.1: Now only visible/active on first press of the skip button


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Mike before I install and try another of your brilliant hacks can you confirm that having the 30sec skip already set instead of the normal skip will not stop your new hack working.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

It sets the jump directly in mfs, so 30sec skip still works etc


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice - thanks for this mikerr ! :up: :up:


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Aaaaaaaah Zombie thread resurrection!


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Indeed  Nice little hack though, so I thought I would bump it


----------

